# Newb Journal - please help!



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

*EDIT: Pictures on pages 3 and 4*

Hello all

First post and also start of my journal which I hope to update regularly (prob every day as work is so boring). I'm hoping that this journal will act both as a record of what I'm doing without looking at a tattered old training diary but also I will gain some useful comments and feedback from anyone.

About me and my goals, I am a passionate lifter, been training properly for about a year now and really just figuring out how I like to train, what exercises suit and learning a whole lot more about nutrition sincE I joined this website. I would like in the future to compete but for now would settle for making some good gains.

I would welcome any feedback from anyone as I am always willing to try new things in training and with my diet. My immediate goal is to cut some unwelcome bodyfat by middle of October for my sisters wedding in Cyprus.

My stats: 185cm, 99kg approx 15-18% bodyfat (will get accurate measurement by 5 point skin calipers in next few weeks)

WORKOUT 30/07/2009 - BACK

3/4 Deadlifts - 110kg (not including bar) 3 sets of 6

Dumbell row - 40kg a set of 6, 45kg 1 set 5, 1 set 4

Close Grip Pull Down - 89kg 1 set of 9, 96kg 2 sets of 6

Wide Grip Chins - 3 sets of 2 laugh supersetted with wide grip lat-pull downs 47kg 3 sets of 10

DIET (consistently drink 5-6L of water daily)

Meal 1 7.30am - Shake consisting of 25g oats, 5g creatine mono, 1 tablespoon natural peanut butter, 2 scoops of myproteinimpact whey (about 40g protein in 2 scoops)

Meal 2 10am - 150g grilled turkey breast, lettuce

Pre-workout 11am - half a banana

WORKOUT 11am

Post-workout 12.30 - half a banana, 2 scoops of whey, 5g creatine

Meal 3 13.00 - tin tuna, lettuce, apple

Meal 4 18.00 - 200g frying steak, 100g rocket salad, small tub of pasta sauce

SUPPS

In addition to above taken at meals I also took another 10g creatine mono in 2*5g doses (first week so loading), also multivit (*1) and fish oil (3)


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

I will do mate cheers. I struggle to eat more than I do though and was worried about eating too much more if I am trying to cut 10lbs or so in 10 weeks


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Monday mornings suck :cursing:

Managed to fit in a quick triceps session on Friday but then had a busy weekend so didn't do any weights. Did 2 cardio sessions though - a 4 mile run on Saturday and then an 11m cycle on Sunday round Cumbrae Island which was a pretty good way to do some cardio rather than my usual bike sessions. Am aiming to try and post some pictures up this week so I can visually check my progress as the 10 weeks go on

TRICEP WORKOUT 31/07/2009

EZ Bar Skull Crushers - 32.5kg / 6 reps, 35kg / 6 reps, 37.5kg / 5 reps +i forced

Closegrip Bench Press (smith machine) - 60kg / 8, 70kg / 6, 75kg / 5

Triceps Pushdown - 70kg / 9, 80kg / 2 sets of 5

1arm reverse pushdown - 25kg / 4, 20kg / 6, 15kg / 8

Will be hitting shoulders and traps tonight which I love and back eating healthy after having Sundat cheat day. Good news from the weekend, did a little advance holiday shopping while the sales are on and had to buy 34inch waist shorts - was totally expecting to struggle into 36inch so that cheered me up a bit!


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Did shoulders and traps workout last night, felt pretty flat as was pretty tired from the weekend but managed to get through it with slight increases on last week's workout.

SHOULDERS AND TRAPS WORKOUT - 03/08/2009

Behind head Smith Press - 65kg / 3 sets of 5 reps

Lat Raise - 22.5kg / 3 sets of 8 (i do this one arm at a time)

Front lat raise - 22.5kg / 2 sets of 6, 1 set of 5

Rear raise - 12.5kg / 8 reps, 7 reps, 6 reps (i do this lying on a bench at 30 degree angle)

Cable Raises - 3 supersest of one arm side - front - rear raises: 20kg / 8,8,7 15kg / 10,10,7 10kg / 15,15,10

Smith Shrugs - 120kg / 3 sets of 5 reps

Food intake was not great - had a few meetings all day which impacted on when I could train and eat.

DIET

7.30am - SHAKE: 25g oats, 2 scoops whey, 1 cup water

10am - 200g deli turkey, salad

1pm - 200g deli turkey, salad

Training session at 3pm

4.30pm Post workout shake - 2 scoops whey, i cup water

6.30pm - 200g Quorn fillets, 200g stir fried veg with 2 tablespoons light sweet and sour sauce

Usual water intake of about 5L

Any more comments and suggestions about how to change diet would be appreciated, was also thinking of including a pre-bed meal. Was thinking either caesin shake but as girlfriend would prob go nuts about buying more supplements maybe some cottage cheese?


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Well was a bit down last night but it's just down to me not being realistic. Had a good session in gym and still eating really clean through the week managing to resist any cakes/biscuits etc that get brought into work. But after training had a look in the mirror and thought christ its made no difference! Now I have only been trying to cut bodyfat for the last 2 and half weeks and I feel as I have lost some already, and I know it is a really slow process but I think my mind just got carried away with how well I was doing and expected to see drastic results for some reason. Still, got to keep my head up, keep doing what im doing and hopefully will see results. My aim is mid October so plenty of time.

HAMSTRINGS AND BICEPS 04/08/2009

Seated leg curl - 70lbs 15 reps, 80lbs 15 reps, 90lbs 15 reps

Lying leg curl - 50kg 3 sets of 6 reps supersetted with Smith machine straight leg deadlift 70kg for 3 sets of 10 reps.

Standing Bicep Cable curl 50kg for 11 reps, 55kg for 8 reps, 59kg for 6 reps

Concentration curl - 20kg for 3 sets, 7 reps, 6 reps, 5 reps

Seated DB curl - 10kg for 3 sets, 13 reps, 7 reps, 7 reps

Seated calf raise - 65kg for 15 reps, 70kg for 12 reps, 75kg for 8 reps

Cardio for 20mins on seated bike - heart rate kept constant at 120bpm

First time training triceps in this gym so took advantage of the 2 different leg curl machines. On the seated machine I went for slow reps and really squeezed at top of contraction, this and the higher reps meant I felt it a lot more than when I usually try and batter out 5-8 reps on as much weight as possible, will keep training like this for a few weeks and see how I feel. The lying leg curl was a bit crap - at about 3/4 of the contraction the pad slips down from heel to midcalf so ended up only doing 3/4 reps - again slow and really focussed on contraction and then straight onto straight leg deadlift which Im just getting the hang of. Biceps were good, again dropped weight a lot to really focus on not swinging at all and keeping reps just a wee bit higher. As much as I like lifting heavy as possible I really dont feel much in my biceps when I train them heavy

Day off weights today so will be doing 45-60minutes on seated bike again.

Then leave early to go watch Celtic game in pub, folk im going with will all be drinking and eating pub food so have to keep strong


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

hey you seem to have an unusual split, eg. a session for triceps alone. Whats a weeks training like? it seems interesting.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

CAN I suggest you do

chest ,shoudler and tris

back and biceps

legs

this will give you better recovery and you will gain better. Stick to the basics


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey thanks for the comments and suggestions Galt and Rob, split has just changed over this week which is why it is looking a bit funny at the moment.

Rob - triceps only was on Friday where I only had about 25 minutes to train very quickly so did triceps only. Although I am a bit unsure as to where to put my triceps in new split - suggestions from your guys would be welcome

Split as of this week for first time will be.

Monday - Shoulders and Traps

Tuesday - Hams, calf and Biceps

Wednesday - off (cardio only)

Thursday - Chest

Friday - Quads, calf

Sat - Back and triceps


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Well that's cardio done for the day, 45 minutes at steady state on upright bike machine. Kept rpm about 90 and heart rate was constantly about 125. Forgot my ipod so it was a long session listening to the Uni gym's crappy music channel ggrrrrrrr, only so much chart dance I can take.

2 days of searching and my girlfriend says she can't find any Quark in about 4 supermarkets in glasgow southside, im wondering if she isnt looking in the right place or isnt bothering to look properly. Really want to try this Quark and see if its as good as everyone says


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Will be training chest in a little bit this morning which Im looking forward to, usually quite quiet in the gym this time of morning especially as all the students are away.

Thought I would update my diet section - see if I can get some more comments about how suitable it is for cutting. I am just under 3 weeks into a 12 week cut - using it to get into beach shape for holiday in october and always wanted to see what it would be like to diet for a contest. I am still haveing 1 cheat day per week which I obviously wouldnt do for a contest. Below is what I have been doing for the last 2-3 weeks pretty consistently with little variation. Planning on introducing some quark about 30 mins before bed, whenever I can get my hands on the stuff!

7am - 50g oats, 60g whey, 1 tablespoon PB, 5g creatine

10am - 200g white fish/200g turkey, 100g salad leaves

Post workout shake - 60g whey, 5g creatine, banana

1pm - tin tuna, 100g salad leaves, apple, tablespoon PB

4pm - shake, 60g whey, tablespoon PB

7pm - 250g chicken/steak/qourn/salmon, 1 cup brocolli, 1 cup carrots or green beans

9pm - 50g brazil nuts or almonds, 50g raisins

Would appreciate any comments/suggestions - never really dieted or cut before, usually tried to eat healthy so Im a bit unsure about how much to manipulate my carbs, have I gone too far etc


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Well chest done for another week, has pretty much wiped me out but that's OK as I cant be bothered working this afternoon anyway! Will do some cardio tonight in the form of tennis, my tiredness will make it pretty low intensity I think.

DB Press - 40kg / 6 6 5

Inc Smith Press 82.5kg / 5 5 5

Dec DB press - 32.5 / 7 6 4

FST-7 Cable Crossover - 27kg (each stack) 10 10 10 10 10 9 9 8


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

grrrrrr came home from tennis last night and found out that downstairs ceiling had come in, no idea if its from our flat or just dry rot or something. Everything that came into their flat was dry apparantly. Thankfully the girl below trains in my gym so I know her and she was very nice about it.

First thought was damn I prob wont get time to train tomorrow lol. But I suppose some things more important


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

First post in a few days, emergency at home meant I had to workfrom home but still managed to get in a few days good training. Also weighed myself and will do so every Friday - I weighed in at 95kgs, 2kgs less than the previous Friday and overall 12kgs less than this time last year so pretty pleased with that. Took some photos over week but girlfriend misplaced lead - will hopefully find to tonight and get up tomorrow.

Found some quark yipee! Finally found it in a Morrisons, 62p for 250g so bought quite a few tubs. Bought some options sachets, some reduced sugar jam, flaked almonds and some smoked salmon to try out some different combos but to be honest woudl be happy to eat it by itself, its not to bad at all. Had the smoked salmon combo last 2 nights - half tub quark, 60g salmon, lots of lemon juice and black pepper, delicious.

QUADS AND CALF - Fri 07/08/09

Squats: 40kg / 5 reps, 45kg / 5 reps, 50kg / 5 reps, 52.5kg / 5 reps, 55kg / 5 reps

Leg Ext 40kg/Leg press 100kg/Smith Squat 40kg Combo - perform 3 exercises one after another with slow reps: 8/8/8, 9/8/8, 9/8/8

Calf Press: 16bars / 12, 10, 10

BACK - Sat 08/08/09

Close Grip Pull Down - 95kg / 6, 6, 6

1 arm machine row - 10bars / 6, 6, 6

Wide Chins supersetted with wide grip pull down (50kg) - 3/10, 2/8, 2/6

TRICEPS - Sun 09/08/09 (Quick workout before playing 5s)

EZ Skullcrushers (37.5kg) /tricep pushdown (80kg) /rope extension (60kg) COMBO - 5/6/5, 5/5/5, 5/5/5

1 arm reverse push down 15kg / 9, 7, 6


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Forgot shoulders on Monday

Behind Head Smith 65kg / 5, 5 67.5kg / 5

one arm lat raise 22.5 / 8,8,8

Front raise 22.5kg / 6, 5 (this was not going well so dropped right down to 12.5kg / 8

Lying rear raise 12.5kg / 8, 8, 8

Cable superset - Side, front, rear - no rest between exercise for all 3 sets

20kg - 10, 10, 5

15kg - 11, 11, 10

10kg - 15, 15, 13


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

hey, sorry just catching up

If i were you id do this split, training 4 days

day1- legs (quads/calves)

day2- chest, bi's

day3- rest

day4- back, hams

day5- shoulders, tri's

day6/7- rest


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Cheers for the split Rob - part of my problem is I want to be in the gym at least 5 times a week just cause I enjoy it so much, trying to limit myself to a 3 or 4 day split is tough!


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Well I did hams and bis yesterday - I like this split where I train one part lower body with one part uppdr body. I have tried training biceps after chest or after back but this usually leaves my kind of fatigued and not really able to go full force with second exercise. So this lets me do this pretty well.

HAMS AND BIS - Wed 12/08/2009

Seated leg curl: 90lbs - 3 sets of 15 (nice and slow with 1 sec squeeze at full contraction)

Lying leg curl (50kg) and Smith straight-leg deadlift (72.5kg) superset: 3 sets of 7/10 reps

Standing cable curl: 55kg / 11, 59kg / 8, 64kg / 6

Concentration DB curl: 20kg / 7, 6, 6

Seated DB curl: 10kg - 15, 10, 9

Diet not the best yesterday, ate really well during the day but then had a pint in the evening watching the Scotland game and then as it was the last evening before my girlfriend went back to school (teaching) we had some coke and also some mccoy crisps. First slip up of the diet - only good thing was my usual eating was still good and I didnt pig out. Back on track today and determined that will be the only time for the next 9 weeks that happens


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Took the first step yesterday to cutting down number of days I am in the gy, hopefully giving myself more recovery time. So biceps and triceps have gone from getting a seperate day each to being trained with hams (bi) and chest (tri). Changed decline press to dips and was still able to do a good quick workout - will prob look to incorporate EZ bar skullcrusher into triceps routine. Hadn't done dips in a few years so surprised myself I actually managed to do some, before I had only just progressed to last bar on assisted dips machine. Tennis in evening for cardio so legs pretty fatigued today

CHEST Thursday 13/08/2009

DB Bench 40kgDBs / 7, 6, 5

Inc Smith Press 82.5 / 6, 6, 5

Dips BW / 6, 5, 4

Bent Bar pushdown and Rope Ext superset

86kg/32kg - 7/8, 5/5

82kg/27kg - 7/8

Quads tonight, time to start working myself hard on these, my bench and deadlift looks fine for where I am right now compared to some folk on these boards but my squats are really low, guess I shouldn't have put them off for so long


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Mate, when it comes to training, less is more. A lot of people work off a 3/4 days split and grow well. Rest and recovery is every bit as important as what you're doing in the gym.

You mentioned bedtime eating, cottage cheese is ideal, possibly some natty peanut butter too to get some good fats pre bed. Personally i use casein protein but that's only because i can't stomach cottage cheese.

You're right, your squats are a weak point, particularly when you've some good other lifts, but keep working at these every week and you'll soon improve. I am particularly weak at bench pressing as a result of a badly broken arm years ago, ameaning that exercise just isn't comfortable for me to do - and it quite possibly won't improve, so at least you can build yours up.

Good luck with everything mate, hope some of the above is useful to you.


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Mate, when it comes to training, less is more. A lot of people work off a 3/4 days split and grow well. Rest and recovery is every bit as important as what you're doing in the gym.
> 
> You mentioned bedtime eating, cottage cheese is ideal, possibly some natty peanut butter too to get some good fats pre bed. Personally i use casein protein but that's only because i can't stomach cottage cheese.
> 
> ...


Cheers T.F. - very useful mate. I've just got to get things right in my head that only training 3-4 times a week is enough, part of me is always thinking i have to be in every day. Another difficulty is I really do love being in the gym so any day without it when I'm not busy it feels like I should be there! I could always do a bit more cardio I suppose :cursing: . Just need to get my head sorted about rest and recovery as you said and be more disciplined that way

Yeah managed to find some Quark eventually which means I dont have to force down cottage cheese and won't get my girlfriend moaning about spending even more money on supps. Good stuff that quark, cheap tasty and plenty of options to make it almost seem like a treat

Cheers for the comments on squats, my own fault, thought I could get by on leg press and extension for a while, then got very lazy with leg training so that they wouldn't be sore for footie and tennis. But am getting there, going to keep working on 5*5 I think and build some strength in them


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Will be back in the gym today after a few days way and not able to get, I hate weekends like that!!

Training quads on Friday continuing my long and arduous torture of trying to squat something respectable. I am wondering though after looking at some peoples journals and then their training videos do people add the weight of the bar onto their lifts? As I never do and if I did it would add another 20kg onto them! I won't for now just incase thats not what you do!

QUAD/CALF FRIDAY 14/08/09

Squats (all sets at 5 reps): 50/52.5/55/57.5/57.5

Leg Ext(40kg)/leg press(105kg)/smith squat (45kg) superset: 10/10/9, 10/9/9, 6/5/5

Calf Press (16bars)/Smith calf raise (40kg) superset: 13/13, 12/13, 12/13

Will be doing back today in the uni gym this time, make the most of training during the day while the students are still off - will be mobbed no doubt in a few weeks


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

need more food mate like everyones saying. how much you weigh? and what are your goals? because you kind of contridicted your self saying you wana get big but then saying your loseing weight? creatine imo is crap and a waste of money you should think about getting l-glutamine and have that morning after training and night before bed helps aid recovery better creatine dont do much in that sence


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Cheers for the comments rare6

Yeah few comments about my food intake but I'm not sure everyone has read my goals that I state at the start and talk about throughout. At the moment I am trying to cut bodyfat for my sisters wedding, and also my holiday, in Cyprus in October. So at the moment I am not trying to get big - I wasn't sure where I say that in my journal? I am trying to at least maintain my lifts at the moment, and hoping that through consistent weekly squatting which I have never done before I can improve at least on that lift - even when dieting. I would still like to lose maybe 1lb a week for the next 8 weeks, do you think I should still eat more? I have included a pre-bed meal now of quark so over the day still getting about 200g of protein at least, carbs are restricted to small serving oats in morning and the carbs in veggies. Fats are in form of fish oil, olive oil for cooking, nat PB and almonds

My weight in my first post was 99kg and I am down to 95kg at the moment, sitting I think maybe about 15% BF, skin calipers this Friday to give me a better estimation.

Glutamine is good I agree, have used before and will def use again, but I have limited money for supps at the moment so settled for some whey, fish oils and creatine mono - which I have to disagree with you on, there is some good evidence for creatine as a supplement and I find it pretty effective for me - especially in


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

BACK - TUESDAY 18/08/09

3/4 Deadlifts - 110kg / 6, 115kg / 5, 120kg / 5 (PB!! At last 3 20kg plates on either side)

Barbell Row - 70kg / 5, 5, 5

Close Grip Pull Down 96kg / 7, 103kg / 5, 5

Pull-up / wide grip pull down (47kg) superset - 3/12, 2/12, 2/10

Just can't get more than 3 pull-ups gggrrrrr! Although my form is very good, and I am only feeling it in my back and not in my arms at all with a really slow lowering so at least I'm doing it well - just perseverance I guess.

Taking my girls sisters boyfriend to the gym tonight, apparantly he used to train quite seriously a few years ago but has done nothing for about 4 years but is wanting to join again - so hopefully I will have a training partner!

Will be doing some cardio this morning and then shoulders and traps workout tonight.

Body-fat being measured on Friday and will get some new photos taken then as well and post both sets that I will have taken, not that Im especting too much change in 2 weeks


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Sounds good mate, just keep working on the squats and the numbers will soon shoot up


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Cheers bigbob - more likely to creep up very slowly I think but will keep plugging away. This site is giving me a lot of motivation to do everything properly and I know legs and squatting are a huge part of that


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

If I were you I'd swap to a 3/4 day split to allow enough time for recovery. You'll find you grow faster iwas the same as you on squats, when I started them last October it was a struggle with 20kg on the bar, yet now I'm doing 200kg for reps! You just have to stick with it! Good luck mate

rob


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Cheers - good to know someone else struggled for a bit with them - 200kg thats awesome, something to work towards anyway!!

Yep I'm taking the advice of yourself, and also Robisco, Galtonator and T.F. and cutting things down to prob a 4 day split I think. Going to be doing something like the following:

Shoulders/Trap

Back and Hams

Quads and Biceps

Chest and Triceps

I know people suggest simply legs day and then an arms day but I like splitting them up. Will aim to keep this for the next 12 months and see what progress I have made. Once I have had my holiday in October will be starting to eat a good bit more food too as has been suggested by Rare and others


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Good man! That looks solid, it's always good to have a plan, and the winters the ideal time to add bulk as you're always wearing clothes


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Cardio sucks - it really is the most boring thing in the world. Yesterday I did low intensity steady state exercise on an exercise bike for 45, HR approx 120bpm consistently. But after 10 minutes I just want to give up, its not tough but mentally it is rough. Still got to be done to cut this fat so will be back on bike today, and then second cardio session of tennis tonight which is at least a bit more fun

Did shoulders and traps last night - stuck to the basics of press, lat raises on all 3 heads and shrugs. This site has given me a kick up the ass in terms of making sure my form is 100% so have dropped weight right down on lat raises especially to make sure I am not swinging the weight up. Will also not be doing upright rows again or behind the neck smith press - changed to just normal smith press

SHOULDERS/TRAPS - WED 19/08/09

Smith Shoulder Press: 50kg / 8, 55kg / 6, 60kg / 5

One arm DB lat raise 10kg / 15, 12, 10

DB front raise 10kg / 10, 10, 10

Rear Lying Raise 10kg / 15, 13, 12

Smith Shrugs 120kg / 6, 5, 5

Mate came along last night and will be joining on Monday, planning on training 4 nights a week so should be able to talk him into doing the same split as me so will have a training partner at long last


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Well thats my bodyfat measured, and most pleasing results! Although I am unsure of the validity of the arm muscle measurements as they seem outrageously low, although I could tell the difference when getting my back and stomach measures done from last time (over a year ago).

Using the Durnin and Wormesley protocol - 4 site skin calipers my bodyfat measured in at 10.49 -weighing in at 95kg giving me a fat mass of 9.96kg and fat free mass of 85.04kg. Measurements were as follows - average given of 3 measurments.

Bicep:0.83mm

Tricep:2.33mm

Subscapular:10.33mm

Suprailiac:11.33mm

Sum:24.83mm

*Bodyfat (for age 20-29years): 10.49*

So although I accept the limitations of this method and possible measurment error, at least I know I am doing things right and losing fat


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Not updated in a few days - actually been busy at work for a change. Few workouts to input but not much else has happened. Diet still going very well during the week, but think lack of carbs is really getting to me - am craving food non-stop all day every day. Also getting SKY installed was not a good idea, too much food channels that I keep watching which just makes me want to eat even more. But so far Ive resisted - weighed in yesterday at 94kgs so target of 90kgs -am getting there, 7 weeks to go

CHEST WORKOUT - FRIDAY 21/08/09

DB Bench 40kg / 7, 6, 6

Inc smith 85kg / 5, 5, 4

Dips BW / 7, 6, 4

Tricep pushdown/ rope ext superset - 86kg/32kg: 9/10, 6/6, 82kg/27kg: 8/8

SUNDAY - CARDIO

45mins on stairmaster, HR about 125bpm

SHOULDERS/TRAPS - MONDAY 24/08/2009

Smith Press 60kg/6, 62.5/5, 65/5, 67.5/5, 70/5

Seated DB Lat Raise 12.5 / 7, 6, 6

Laying Rear Raise 12.5 / 8,7,6

Front Raise 12.5 / 7, 6, 6

Smith Shrugs 80kg/10, 85/10, 90/10, 95/8, 100/8

TUESDAY - CARDIO

45 mins stair master, HR about 125bpm

WEDNESDAY - CARDIO (weighed at 94kg)

Tennis - 1.5hrs

Will be doing Back and Hams today which I should have done yesterday, usually go during the day but wasn't able to with work


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ooops and a quads and biceps workout on Saturday

QUADS/BICEPS

Squat 55kg / 5, 57.5kg / 5, 5, 60kg / 5, 5

Leg Ext 45kg / Leg press 110kg superset: 12/10, 10/9, 10/9

Bicep cable curl 60kg/11, 65kg/7, 6

Concentration curl 20kg / 5, 5, 5

Seated DB Curl 10kg / 16, 11, 10


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

First back and hams day on new split, back to doing full deadlifts rather than 3/4 - obviously a lot tougher but much better. Weight was dropped slightly so not on 3*20kg on each side anymore but only couple kg off it and will hopefully be back up soon. uni gym is getting a refurb at the moment so all machines were out of order - free weights only so didnt get to do leg curl

BACK AND HAMS WORKOUT - THURSDAY 27/08/2009

Deadlift 110kg / 5, 115kg / 4, 4

Barbell Row 70kg / 6, 6, 6

Wide Chins / Wide Lat pulldown (50kg) superset - 4/10, 3/8, 3/6

Smith Machine SLDL 75KG / 8, 8, 6


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ooops - not updated in many a day, not sure why as I have been on the forum every day. But quick update is I have been training well and consistently over the past week or so. 4 days weights a week and cardio on the other 3. Will be cardio tonight before going to see the mighty Scotland triumph over the Dutch to send us storming into the play-offs for World Cup qualification

QUADS/BICEPS WORKOUT 08/09/2009

Squats (weight not including the bar): 60kg / 5, 62.5 (PB) / 5, 5, 5, 5

Leg Ex/Leg Press Superset: 57kg/170kg - 8/7, 7/6, 6/6

Calf Raise: 75kg / 10, 8, 8

Cable Curl 68kg / 5, 5, 4

Concentration Curl 20kg / 6, 5, 5

Seated DB Curl 12.5 / 11, 10, 8


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Cardio slog last night followed by Scotland defeat in the footie so not the best day really 

Did 15mins bike, 15 mins crosstrainer and 15 mins incline walking just to try and keep things interesting - finding it tough to keep doing 45mins on the bike consistently. Never missed a session but was getting to the stage when I was dreading it so thought it best just change it up now


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Enjoying the last few days in the relative calm of Glasgow Uni gym before the students all come back next week I think. Then for the first few months of term the place will be mobbed and won't even be worth trying to train there. Feeling very very lethargic this week, but surprisingly it hasn't seemed to effect my weights at all, still making slights gains on weights or reps on previous session of that bodypart. But feeling knackered all the time, think I might have a bit of brown rice of wholemeal pittas tonight with chilli rather than just broccoli.

SHOULDERS WORKOUT - THURSDAY 10/09/2009

Smith Press 70kg / 6, 6, 6

Seated Lat Raise 12.5 / 10, 8, 8

Font Lat Raise 20kg bar / 10, 8, 7

Rear Cable Raise 3bars / 15, 15, 15

Smith Shrugs 120kg / 6, 5, 5

Trying keep things nice and simple - always starting with compound movement and isolation movements follow after that. Keeping form strict and always lowering the weight nice and controlled. Makes a change from a few months ago when I was no doubt swinging things all over the place

Cardio today and then final 2 weights sessions of Back/Hams and Chest/Tri over the weekend


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Another quick update, same stuff really!

Cardio about 3 times a week for 45mins, weights other 3 days. Have been missing back session last 3 weeks due to small pain when deadlifting and rowing exercises. Thought it best to try and not train through the pain!

Weights are remaining constant, not trying to increase really anymore, just going to maintain for next 3 weeks while calories are low until the holiday. Then when im back it will be upping the calories and back trying to gain some muscle. This is with the exception of squats, am aiming to be lifting 40kg each side by Christmas time so trying to make small gains if I can. Am up to 33.75 on each side, not too much too go!

Weight has been constant at 94kg for last 3 weeks or so, upping cardio this week to try and do something every day, see if that will help shift another couple of pounds over the next 3 weeks


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Not posted since you first started the journal! Glad to see things are going well! Any pics once you lose all the weight your aiming for?


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Yep, decided to wait and then post before and after pics at same-time, had a p*ssed off at myself day the day I took the before pics (i.e. a really fat day) so decided not to post them. Am just hoping that when I take the after pics I can actually see a difference! Fingers crossed

Cheers for looking in


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Unit_69 said:


> Yep, decided to wait and then post before and after pics at same-time, had a p*ssed off at myself day the day I took the before pics (i.e. a really fat day) so decided not to post them. Am just hoping that when I take the after pics I can actually see a difference! Fingers crossed
> 
> Cheers for looking in


We all have them days! Most of it is in our heads, you get very self critical in this sport!


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Weekly update for me, 2 weeks today will be in Cyprus relaxing with all-inclusive food and drink, even though it's a holiday I am planning on using some self-control, just enjoy myself but not go too over the top and make sure I hit the gym every day as well.

CHEST WORKOUT TUE 29/09/09

Decline Bench Press 100kg (inc bar) / 7, 6 102.5kg / 5

Incline DB 32.5kg DBs / 9, 9, 8

Flat Flye 20kg / 8, 8, 8

Dips BW / 8, 6, 5

one arm reverse tricep pushdown 23kg / 10, 8, 6

curved bar pushdown 68kg / 10, 8, 6


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

well last post before I go on holiday this weekend. As said before hoping to hit gym most days out in Cyprus and not go too crazy on the food and drink.

Weight at first post 31/07/09 was *99kg*, weight today 09/10/09 was *91kg*. So that's 8kg loss in the last 10 weeks or so, and 16kg in total since I started backat the gym last year.

Comparison photo below, apologies for dodgy chest wax


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

well back at work now after holiday, SUCKS! :cursing:

Managed to not go crazy on holiday, had 3 meals a day, no real snacking and was actually pretty easy to eat well but healthy, lots of salad and veg with different meats and fish. Big thing was the drink though, all inclusive bar every night. Managed to hit the gym every day which I was happy with, even though it was so hot in the gym (no air conditioning) it made it pretty difficult

ordered new set of supplements yesterday and did a big food shop, time to start working out a new diet plan and start putting on some muscle. My overall aim is to get up to 100kg with bodyfat level the same (or less) than what I am at the moment. Will have to work out some short term and intermediate goals


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

You must have been working really hard mate, all your chest hair has come off and everything 

Looking nice and lean in your second pic, good platform to build from :thumbup1:


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

T.F. said:


> You must have been working really hard mate, all your chest hair has come off and everything
> 
> Looking nice and lean in your second pic, good platform to build from :thumbup1:


Haha, yeah was not the best idea to do 2 weeks before a holiday, my skin really flared up badly

Cheers, I know I could have got even more fat off but overall I was pretty happy. Feel a lot better for having lost some weight. Looking forward to the next few months now


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Well first back day in over a month last night, thankfully that little twinge has gone and didn't feel any pain at all. Took things relatively easy just to get back into it. Combined it with biceps as part of new 4-day routine, used to hate doing back/biceps but was not too bad this time

BACK AND BICEPS WORKOUT 21/10/09

Deadlift 100kg/5, 105/5, 110/5

Barbell Bent Row 80kg/5, 82.5/5, 85/5

Close Grip Pull down 80kg/5, 85/5, 5

Narrow grip Cable curl 50kg/5, 55/5, 60/5

Bicep curl 15kg DB/7, 7, 7

Barbell Curl 30kg 5, 5, 4


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Did shoulders/traps on Sat and then a nice easy long run yesterday in the pouring rain, love Scotland in the autumn :laugh:

Back to eating a bit more after my holiday, goal at the moment is a long-term clean bulk or how anyone else wants to describe it currently, essentially aiming to put on some muscle but continue to lose a bit of bodyfat. The eating is making going to train so much easier, actually went into shoulders training really wanting to do some damage rather than when I was dieting for holiday and training was struggle. Weights not too impressive but hoping to to start upping weights again in next few weeks when Im fully back into things.

SHOULDERS/TRAPS Sat 24th Oct

Smith Press 60/5, 65/6, 70/7

Wide grip upright row 30kg, 7, 7, 7

One arm lat raise 17.5/15, Lat Raise 15kgs/10, Seated lat raise 10kg/11

Lying rear raise 10kg/15, 15, 15

Front Rear DB raise 15kg / 6, 5, 5

DB shrugs 40kg / 7, 7, 7

Olympic Bar shrugs 100kg / 5, 5, 5


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Did my legs today - same again, took it relatively easy figuring out what weight I will start my sets from next week. After reading a few journals on here I am upping my intensity, that being taking shorter rest periods so hopefully making my sessions under the hour mark and plan to be as brutal as possible starting next week

LEGS Mon 26th Oct

Squats - 70kg / 5, 75/5, 80/5, 85/5

Leg Ex/Leg press superset - 71kg/160kg for 5/6, 71/190 for 5/5, 71/210 for 5/5

Leg Curl/Smith SLDL superset - 75kg/70kg/ for 5/7*3

Seated Calf Raise - 65kg / 8, 8, 6

Calf press 80kg - 15, 13, 13

Supplements have arrived, Asda home delivery arriving tonight with lots of MEAT, and just nipped out to pick up a large tub of peanut butter, so it is full steam ahead as of tomorrow morning


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Couple of workouts to update here, again just upping things a little bit at a time in both food and weights, starting to feel a good bit stronger again already having upped my cals the last week or so. Am going to keep an eye on them though, including carbs gradually and making sure even though I am trying to bulk that I eat very clean and really only when hungry

CHEST/TRICEPS

Flat Bench 100kg / 5, 5, 4

Inc Press 30kgs DB / 8, 7, 5

Flat flyes 20kg DBs / 7, 6, 6

Dips BW / 7, 6, 6

DB skullcrushers 12.5kg dbS / 6, 6, 6

V Bar Push downs 85kg / 6, 6, 5

BACK/BICEPS

Deadlifts 100/5, 110/5, 120/5, 130/5, 140/2

Seated Back row 1arm 10plates/7, 9plates/8, 7

Close Grip Pull Down 85kg / 7, 5, 5

Standing Alt DB curl 15kg DBs / 9, 8, 7

EZ bar preacher curl (narrow) 10kg/8, 15kg/8, 20kg/8, 25kg/5, 5

Cardio tonight :cursing:


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

Galtonator said:


> CAN I suggest you do
> 
> chest ,shoudler and tris
> 
> ...


*I agree* :thumbup1:


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

another couple of pics to show where I am right now, I am pretty happy that you can actually see (very little) some muscle instead of all fat, at least I am going in the right direction


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

After getting a bit more advice in the training section on split I am going to be dropping down to 3days training a week, hopefully give myself a bit more time to rest. I will be doing either legs(mon) / push(tue) / pull (friday) OR possibly 4workouts (legs/chest and tri/back and bi/shoulders and traps) over mon/tue/fri/mon and then restart split, depending on how my schedule is going to work out over next few months. Play some sport wed/thurs so those days are ruled out. Cheers to Tel and others for advice

Actually had a rest day Monday there as was recovering from weekend so trained legs yesterday

LEGS WORKOUT Tue 03/11/09

Squats - 80kg / 5, 85 / 5, 5

Leg Ext (71kg) / Leg press (220kg) superset - 7/5, 7/5, 7/5

Leg Curl (57) / Smith SLDL 70kg) superset - 8/7, 7/8, 6/8

Seated Calf Raise 65kg / 12, 12, 12

Calf Press 150kg / 15, 13, 10


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Trained chest/tri last night, was OK but my mind was off as I am getting more and more p*ssed off with folk in my gym. Couple guys last night were wearing baseball caps but totally off to the side. You want to wear a cap in the gym cool, no problems, but why wear it off to the side when it is obviously just a fashion thing? And they have a wee room up the back, 3 benches and the dumbell rack, really good little room just to go in and do what you have to do. But there were these 2 idiots right in the middle practising their muay thai, swinging about all over the shop - what the f*ck is this, a gym or an activity hall. Grrrr, rant over. Anyway, have about 4-5 months left on my contract and just seen a guy on here advertising citygym in Glasgow which is not too far from my house, time for a look me thinks and maybe bite the bullet and pay 2 memberships for a few months. Well 3 really but the Glasgow Uni gym is only £8/month so doesnt count

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

*CHEST/TRICEPS THURSDAY 05/11/2009*

Flat Bench 100kg / 5, 5, 5

Inc Press 30kgs DB / 10, 8, 6

Flat flyes 20kg DBs / 7, 7,

Dips BW / 9, 7, 6

DB skullcrushers 12.5kg dbS / 8, 8, 8

V Bar Push downs 85kg / 7, 7, 6


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

mmm just had a snack of quark with one of the little Options choc orange sachets

that stuff is amazing :thumb:


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

just started following your journal, see it's going well keep it up...

see your thinking about joining city gym, i'm looking to find a gym & it looks a good place. theres a load of pictures on bebo of the gym (if you aint seen them). the only prob for me is it's a bit out of the way. if you join before me let us know how it is and vise versa, if you don't mind. cheers...


----------



## Mikey40 (Oct 30, 2009)

Just dropped by mate - lookin good. you can deffo see an improvement in the last set of pics. and what's this quark stuff ? any good ?


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Mikey40 said:


> Just dropped by mate - lookin good. you can deffo see an improvement in the last set of pics. and what's this quark stuff ? any good ?


Will do gold95 - I like the gym I am at at the moment, all the weights I want etc but some of the people are just starting to annoy me. Cheers for the heads up on the bebo page, will take a look at that

Cheers for the feedback Mikey. Quark is a kind of cheese - see the link below. I struggle to force down cottage cheese so this is a good alternative, there are a few posts on the forum about it if you search for it. Usually have it as my pre bed meal, but occasioanlyl have it during the day if nothing else in the house or have a crazing for a dessert type meal

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quark_(cheese)


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Was legs day yesterday, but split it in half because legs will be the only thing I'm training for a wee while maybe. Have been getting a funny pain in my shoulder for a few weeks now, very slight twinge that felt like something was just out of place or need to click or something. Anyway, only ever bothered me when putting weights back on the floor after pressing and part of the movement on bicep curls. But, really hurt after Thursdays chest session, so much so I had to stop training, then it hurt training back on Sat and I can feel it if I move it the wrong way. So few weeks off and physio app as soon as, any suggestions please let me know what this might be.

So thought I would do quads and calfs yesterday and then hams on Friday. Blooming legs press was out of action so did a few more sets of squats and then FST-7 on leg ext for a change. Was working up to sets of 3 on squats and managed to squat my highest ever - still pitiful compared to most on here but the weights are going up week by week. Will alternate between sets of 5 reps and sets of 3 reps each week. 100kg is my immediate aim, 1rep by Xmas is the goal.

QUADS/CALFS TUE 10/11/2009

Squats: 80kg / 5, 85 / 3, 87.5 / 3 (PB), 90 / 3 (PB), 60 / 15

Leg Ext FST-7: 70kg / 9, 9, 8, 8, 8, 8, 8

Calf Press Machine - full stack / 15, 13, 13


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Well still feeling the little niggle in my shoulder at various and random times, this into my second week off upper body training. Not great but better I let this rest now than keep training. Will be dropping in at physios next week if I can still feel it after the weekend.

Quads workout today, did hams and calfs last Friday and was still feeling it at the start of the week so waited until today to get back in to hit quads. By far the best quad session I have ever had, regardless of the small weights compared to many on here. Which, although it gives me something to aim for, does not bother me that much, better to leave ego at door and train as hard as I can rather than competing with anyone else, at levels that I am nowhere near........yet, I will be one day grrrrr

QUADS 18/11/09

Squats: 80kg/5, 85/3, 87.5/5, 90/4(PB), 62.5/15

Leg Press: 220kg / 6, 6, 6

Leg Ext FST-7: 71/10, 9, 7 65/8, 7 57/7, 50/10

Had to drop weight on FST this week, but again not bothered as every set on this was to fail and the previous week I had not done Leg Press before it. Actually struggled to walk out the gym which was pretty funny, maybe means I worked them properly for a change. Got to keep it going next week


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Bloody hell, quads session yesterday was obviously a good one, struggling to walk normally today, thank god the Glasgow weather means no sport this week, would have been pretty pathetic running around playing football like this


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Back posting again after what was a terrible end to the year training wise. After stopping training upper body to let shoulder rest I got a cold/flu/bug/virus that knocked me out for about 3 weeks or so. Managed to start training again about Christmas time and have a done a few light sessions since to get me back into it. Trained hard for the first time again last night so onwards and upwards from here. Will start posting my workouts again next week after a full week of proper training and eating


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

First proper workout back last night, had a mate in the gym too so was able to get spotted as well and a bit of extra motivation.

Chest and Tri

Incline HammerStrength Press 70kg/10 72.5/7 75/6

Bench press 80/6 82.5/6 85/6 - will start at 90 next week

Flyes 15kgDB/10 17.5/8 20/6

Dips BW 7/6/5

EZbar skullcrushers 20/12 22.5/10 25/8

Vbar Pushdown 13 plates/12/10/7


----------

